# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Fire at Search Mi Heart Guesthouse

## halfwaytree

http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/...use-at-Drapers

----------


## *vi*

This is sad.  It was a cute, intimate place.  Glad no one was hurt.

----------


## sammyb

:Frown:

----------


## Shelly

Search Mi Heart guest house goes up in smoke

DRAPERS, Portland  The four-bedroom 'Search Mi Heart' guest house (pictured here) was early yesterday morning destroyed by fire.

Italian visitor, Jeuseppe Sorrente, said he and the other occupants managed to grab their clothing and travel documents and rushed to safety after hearing an explosion.

"I was sleeping there and my girlfriend smelled smoke after which we heard a big boom and saw smoke coming into the room under the door so we opened the door and ran away, taking our bags," said Sorrente, who as well as his spouse, was among the four guests at the facility.

"... It is the fourth day of our holiday and we are lucky to be alive," said Sorrente, who said new arrangements would now have to be made to complete their stay. "The first think we took were our passports and clothes," he said.

The three other occupants, obviously shaken, declined to speak to our reporter.

----------


## sammyb

doesn't look good at all

----------


## TAH

Where is this located?

----------


## sammyb

> Where is this located?


Drapers area of Port Antonio

----------


## TAH

> Drapers area of Port Antonio


Yeah I saw that, I was just wondering specifically (I realize Drapers isn't a big area). No big deal, just curious given the comment above.

----------


## *vi*

TAH, I may be a little off course, but leaving Port Antonio traveling towards Boston, I believe the little lane where the house was located is shortly passed Trident Castle on the left side.  The house is very short walk down the lane; however a lot of homes continue back so there is a steady stream of people passing Search Me Heart to get to the road.  This small sign is on the corner.



Search Me Heart is on the left where you see the pole with the white bottom.  I never met the wife, but I saw Yellow Culture very briefly a couple of years ago.  The wifes niece and her husband were managing the house for 6 months when I toured it.  Sweet couple from Italy.  But they told me the owners would be returning to Jamaica from Italy two weeks from that day.  She came back, but Yellow Culture didnt.  I know this because I was hoping to meet him and talk about possibly staying there.  It was suggested I talk to Yellow Culture, not the wife.

----------


## *vi*

It was a very modest house with three bedrooms.  The bedrooms werent cheap.

----------


## TAH

Excellent. Thanks vi. I'm just thinking maybe that's an area I'd rather not stay.

----------


## *vi*

True, that particular area/lane/neighborhood in Drapers doesn’t have the best reputation, but there are still plenty of excellent and secure properties in the Drapers San/San San vicinity so I wouldn’t cross the entire Drapers off the list.

----------


## TAH

That's what I was thinking, and why I wanted to know exactly where the place is. Thanks again, I appreciate it.

----------


## Rosanna

I am the owner of the guesthouse you posted the photos. Please note the following:
1. The photo do not describe the place anymore as it has been completely renovated and it does not look like this anymore
2. The lane where the guesthouse has the entrance is not at all as you describe. There is no steady flow of people, you barely see people walking, there are only 6 homes (guesthouse included) where professional people live (teachers, a retired manager and the chef of Geejam who is renting, no children or young people and actually is one of the best place to live as we do not have any confining bush 
3.You describe Drapers like it's a big town with different areas, this is just a small village and everything is almost the same but in this particular lane there has never been any break in, not at least in the 15 years I have been living here.

----------


## TAH

Thanks for the follow up. Good info.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks for the updates on the guesthouse.

----------

